# Moving post Brexit



## Tonim98 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi there, I'm a British citizen with British passport but have been resident in Ireland the last 2 years. 

I want to move to Spain because of the large Irish/ British/ German expat community there. I had been intending to move to Germany as I am fluent in the language but Spain calls to me, cheap rents, good weather, excellent standard of living etc.. 

I'm just worried about how to move, and the start up period. Obviously I would be subject to Brexit red tape due to my status as a British national; I could lodge an Irish citizenship application but the process is long, complicated and very expensive, I dont think I have any of the required documents to do so even then.

I'm really struggling in Ireland, I don't feel I've got a very good standard of living in my part of the country (very rural), I have to walk an hour to the nearest shop and have very limited social contact, plus it is very expensive here.

I don't want to get caught out in Spain being asked to prove that I can support myself there. I have roughly €3k in savings, and have experience working in the hotel and service industry, I used to be a chamber maid and have worked st bars and restaurants. I've no job at the moment. As I'm bilingual that could put me in good stead for a job in one of the hotels in the english and/ or german resorts? (When tourism opens up)

If I just upped sticks and went over would I be best booking a holiday apartment for a longer stay of around 3 months and then looking for a long term rental while I applied for the necessary documents, NIE etc? 

It would be amazing if I could link up with the expat community before going over and they might be able to help me find accommodation etc? 

I really like the area around Torrevieja, Murcia, Cartegena...

Any advice would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tonim98 said:


> Hi there, I'm a British citizen with British passport but have been resident in Ireland the last 2 years.
> 
> I want to move to Spain because of the large Irish/ British/ German expat community there. I had been intending to move to Germany as I am fluent in the language but Spain calls to me, cheap rents, good weather, excellent standard of living etc..
> 
> ...


Welcome!

But bad news...

Unless you are able to take Irish (or other EU) nationality, you'll need a visa to move to Spain now.

Take a look at the various visas - but your savings aren't going to be enough.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es





Even were you still an EU citizen. 3000€ wouldn't have been enough to satisfy the financial requirements of registering once here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry but if you want to live in a Spain for more than three months you WILL have to go through the red tape, prove you have an income and healthcare, etc. you can’t just rock up and live under the radar. Apart from anything else, if you don’t have an official residency card (TIE) and you are caught working, you could deported, fined and never allowed back!

Apply for that Irish passport now and think yourself lucky to have that option.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Tonim98 said:


> Hi there, I'm a British citizen with British passport but have been resident in Ireland the last 2 years.
> 
> I want to move to Spain because of the large Irish/ British/ German expat community there. I had been intending to move to Germany as I am fluent in the language but Spain calls to me, cheap rents, good weather, excellent standard of living etc..
> 
> ...


The rules for British nationals are similarly difficult now EU-wide. So, the answers here will be similar to the ones received in your Germany thread.

What about your toddler? Would they not be coming to Spain with you?

From personal experience I can tell you that it's very hard to work in the hospitality industry with a small child, since shifts don't usually fit regular child care hours, as you probably know.

All that apart from the fact that I don't see British nationals getting work permits for unskilled/low skilled jobs.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

xabiaxica said:


> Welcome!
> 
> But bad news...
> 
> ...


Is it more expensive for non EU citizens to live in Spain than EU citizens? Is there separate check out tills in the supermarkets EU vs. NON EU like at immigration at the airport?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

woodpecker9 said:


> Is it more expensive for non EU citizens to live in Spain than EU citizens? Is there separate check out tills in the supermarkets EU vs. NON EU like at immigration at the airport?


it’s not about the cost of living it’s about visa requirement. pre Brexit U.K. citizens as part of the EU did not need to prove a higher level of income..post Brexit in line with third countries they do.. €3000 would not have full-filled pre Brexit income criteria


----------



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

Right, I could see how the wording could be misinterpreted, but he wasn't saying that the lack of the EU passport was _causing_ the savings to not be enough, just that the lack of the EU passport was a problem (visa woes) AND the savings aren't enough anyway.


----------

